# Lil some'n different



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Decided to hit up some sweetwater today for a change of pace. Found some nice sized bass (3 lb average) schooled up on top busting and chasing small minnows. Nate got one on a topwater plug, but after that we had to downsize and match the hatch with tiny soft and hard jerkbaits. Reminded me a lot of fishing for finicky false albacore or spanish the way they were feeding on small baits on the surface. Also caught some that were aggressively chasing bait along the bank under the overhanging trees, much like snook fishing under the mangroves if you will. Of course i had to lose the two biggest fish of the day, solid 5-6 pounders, within two casts of each other as they both jumped and shook the hooks right at the boat. Had to use small baits to get a bite, so it was hard to stay buttoned with the small hooks. Also saw a 6-7 foot gator who didnt seem very scared of kayaks.




























... and some saltwater action from the last week. Reds are getting more aggressive with the warming water and starting to rise up for topwater plugs, and the spring trout bite is off to an awesome start with some nice size fish (mostly 18-22" and larger). It should only get better.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job Ryan! We got some Striped ones up here, but no Reds (for me) yet. Specks are still @ the Hot 
Ditch. 

Skunk


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to Ryan. Great work.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryan
Are you finding trout in skinny water or in the 8-12 foot range?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Those are some pretty fish, congrats !! Did any get the invite home for dinner ?? Things are just starting to turn on up here but it looks like you're 2-4 weeks ahead of us as usual.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Good to see the reports again! I was going through withdrawal.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Finding most of the trout in 4-6' of water, but i did catch a 23" last week up on a flat in like 1-2' where i normally only find reds so you never know. Thought it was a small red until i saw that head shaking beside the yak.

Kept several for the table in the boat the other day, but i rarely keep any when in the yak since i usually dont mess around with ice or a cooler, especially for quick trips.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks for the report. I'm going to head down one day. On another note glad you found a new hat.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice pics! 

I'de like to get out with you sometime before I leave Wilmington in May. 

How far away is that freshwater spot?

Have you fished Sutton Lake?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome pics, reminds me I gotta head down to my sweetwater bass hole one of these days.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Sharkbait23602 said:


> How far away is that freshwater spot?
> 
> Have you fished Sutton Lake?


that's where we were.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

justinstewart said:


> Good to see the reports again! I was going through withdrawal.


Me too 
Thanks for the report and pics Ryan


----------

